# Wild Plum too acidic



## WineyTexan (Nov 26, 2010)

Wild Plum Wine is my first batch of wine EVER and I'm trying to salvage it. I have it in a 5 gal carboy. It is fermented to dry. I had not acid tested before. I just took a reading and it is way overboard. I couldn't get the tester to change color with the must, so I put a sample of must in a cup and added an equal amount of water. This tested at 4.96. So I'm guessing without further testing that there is about 2X too much acid in this batch. What effect will that have on this wine? Do you have any suggestions what to do?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 26, 2010)

You can add Potassium Bicarbonate and/or Cold Stabilize it to drop some acid.

You can also try and make a larger batch.


----------



## WineyTexan (Dec 5, 2010)

I am thinking about trying your suggestion to Cold Stabilize my wine hoping that it might drop out some of the acid. I'm in the North Texas area and we are experiencing some cooler weather now. If I put the carboy in my garage for a few weeks would that be considered cold stabilization? It will be getting down to the 30's at night but up to the 60's during the day. Any other suggetions how to cold stabilize without putting it in a freezer?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 5, 2010)

Those temp changes arent to good for your wine and itgetting up to 60 during the day wont let it cold stabilize as its really not cold enough.


----------



## SBWs (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm confused on this, why would 4.96 be high when it comes to fruit wines? Everything I've ever read says 5.0 to 6.0 for fruit wines.


----------



## Flame145 (Dec 5, 2010)

SBWs said:


> I'm confused on this, why would 4.96 be high when it comes to fruit wines? Everything I've ever read says 5.0 to 6.0 for fruit wines.



I would have to agree. Everything I always read stated fruit wine should be between 5.0 and 5.5


----------



## Luc (Dec 6, 2010)

SBWs said:


> I'm confused on this, why would 4.96 be high when it comes to fruit wines? Everything I've ever read says 5.0 to 6.0 for fruit wines.



Indeed 5-6 would be ok, however WineyTexan wrote that he dilluted the wine with the equal amount of water. So you should double the readings. Therefore he would be in the 10-12 range.

Cold stabilising would not help this wine as plums do not have a lot of tartaric acid. 

I suggest blending with a low acid wine.
Or de-acidify with chalk or acidex.

Luc


----------



## WineyTexan (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank You for your advise. My wine needs approximately 50% reduction in acid (a little less). Here is what I have read:

_*NOTE: Acid reduction with Calcium Carbonate, Potassium Bicarbonate, OR Acidex can not exceed more than a .4% total reduction either by combined or any one application.*_

Will this work? Any idea of how much I should add?


----------



## SBWs (Dec 6, 2010)

I would suggest going to this link and retesting your wine before doing anything. Everything I've read when using the simple $6 to $8 TITRATION ACID TEST KIT if you add distilled water to the sample it does not change the results of the test. Adding tap water will change some but not double the amonut. 

http://www.eewinerycoop.com/education/acidtesting.shtml

Now that I have a pH meter, when I get time, I plan on running a test on a wine sample and then add distilled water and run the test again to see if the end point is different.


----------



## WineyTexan (Dec 6, 2010)

Here's an idea and I'm wondering if it will work...so I'm running it by the experts on this site to get your opinion. My wine is almost 2X too high on the acid chart and some of the suggestions have been to dilute it with water. If I did this it would lower the alcohol content, which I don't want to do...so here's what I'm thinking....take 1 gallon of it, dilute with water to proper acid level, add sugar to SG 1.085 and pitch some more yeast to start fermentation over again. Will that work?


----------



## WineyTexan (Dec 6, 2010)

SBWs..I read through the site. Thanks. Maybe I haven't taken a correct reading.

_*"It is necessary to de-gas a fermenting must or new wine to achieve a correct acid reading as dissolved carbon dioxide has will affect the test results*_."

I guess I'm going to have to de-gas it, whatever that means...if anyone has advise on this please feel free to offer it.


----------



## Duster (Dec 8, 2010)

as far as degassing I have resurrected my wifes old vacuum sealer. I had to make some slight modifications to the hose it came with to adapt to the bung but all in all it works nicely. I hit the vacuum button a couple three times then walk away to let the motor rest, have a drink, and repeat.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 8, 2010)

Most people use at least a drill mounted stirrer that supply store like the 2 advertisers above sell. Some people use a big spoon but IMO unless you are also bulk aging this wine for many months along with this you wont get the gas out very well and it will not clear well if not done well plus tingle your tongue and feel carbobated. A electric pump like I will be selling on here soon is the best method.


----------

